# can i get directv without contract



## albertldee

i was thinking of getting directv for the first time when i call customer service she will not tell me the price unless i do a credit check

here is my setup

i have 1 TV i was planning on buying a HD box off Ebay
1 can i tell them i already have a box i just need a account setup without a contract
2 if they insist i get a 2 year contract can i tell them i have my own equiptment
3 they lady told me the equiptment is free but i hear other people say they lease i dont need a gene or dvr just regular HD box is that true 
4 i just need the smallest package with 150 chanell about how much that will cost + taxes in florida

thanks


----------



## MysteryMan

Credit checks are normal for new customers. So are two year commitments. Check to see if the box you're considering purchasing off of Ebay is owned or leased before purchasing. Tier packages and their costs are listed on DirecTV's website.


----------



## CCarncross

You can't start a new acct without the 2-year contract. Only existing cusomters can add pre-owned receivers to their existing accts.


----------



## peds48

You can't start a new acct without the 2-year contract. Only existing cusomters can add pre-owned receivers to their existing accts.


Right on. In order to open an account with DirecTV (residential) you first need to get THEIR equipment first, requiring the 2 year commitment. after the account is open, then you can add you won receivers.


----------



## kaminar

Yes, of course you can order DirecTV without a contract. It's called the "purchase option". You must call 800-531-5000 and ask to speak with a support agent. Most are not familiar with the process, but asking for supervisor to assist will get you what you need. Just bear in mind you said this is your goal. Judging from your post, you're not very familiar with the equipment nor programming. See below for additional info.

Now, there are some caveats to this option. Don't expect all the bells, whistles, freebies, etc..if you go with the purchase option, there is no contract/agreement. That means you are a "month-to-month" customer. This gives you the freedom to turn it on and off at will (a month at a time, anyway).

1. Don't buy equipment from eBay..if it doesn't work or it's unauthorized, you pay to replace or fix. You cannot complain to DirecTV or anyone else, except perhaps eBay. Good luck with that.
2. When you place your purchase option order with DirecTV, you will be required to purchase 2 receivers. There is no option for 1. There is no option for 3 or more either. It's 2 only. However, you can always sell the one you don't want on the open market, for about the same you paid for it, or maybe more. You would be able to purchase more receivers later if you need. Good luck with that.
3. You will not get any discounts nor promotions. I'll say it again--you will NOT get any discounts nor promotions. Full price from day one, on any package you choose.
4. You will pay for installation as well.
5. All funds are collected at time of order. There is no buy now, pay later.
6. Typical prices for receivers range from ~$150 for 2 standard receivers to ~$299 for 1 HD-DVR and 1 standard..the agent/supervisor will give the actual pricing.
7. Install should be approx $49-99 (as part of the total charge at time of your order--check with agent for exact pricing, it could be more).
8. Programming pricing is as follows (until any price increase in the future)
a. Family--$29.99/mth (60 channels/promoted as "over 50 channels")
b. Entertainment--$54.99 (160 channels/promoted as "over 140 channels")
c. Choice--$64.99 (178 channels/promoted as "over 150 channels")
d. Xtra--$70.99 (221 channels/promoted as "over 205 chanels")
e. Ultimate--$77.99 (244 channels/promoted as "over 225" channels)
f. Premier--$124.99 (310 channels/promoted as "over 285" channels)--this pack contains all 48 premium movies channels from HBO/Starz/Showtime/Cinemax (yes, Encore too)
g. All packages contain additional 40+ part-time/specialty channels that are not in the channel count. That would be cheating. See E*
h. Local channels not guaranteed. All depends on where you live. 95% of the USA has local channel availability.
i. There is no credit check on purchase option orders.
j. Your equipment will be yours to keep, to sell, whatever you like. There is a 90 day warranty on equipment.
k. Florida has a 13% tax on this type of service.

Hope this helps. As you can see, it is a bit more expensive to forego the 2 year agreement. That is the price of freedom.

Good luck!

-=K=-


----------



## ThomasM

That's interesting, Kaminar. This is very similar to the "old DirecTV" when there was no leased equipment or commitments. The only difference is that you have to buy 2 receivers FROM DirecTV.

My only question is WHY anyone would want to do this? Granted, you are stuck with a 2 year commitment if you go the usual route setting up a new DirecTV account, but the new customer discounts are HUGE including no up front cost for receivers and free installation including a new dish. The leased receiver option isn't really that bad either when you consider two things: 1) Without a valid DirecTV subscription, the receivers are useless and 2)If a leased receiver breaks down you get it replaced for $20 which is far less than the cost of replacing it with another owned receiver.

I think the key words in the original posters message are "credit check". If you have lousy credit, DirecTV doesn't want you.


----------



## kaminar

Typically, it's 1-in-5,000 (or 10,000) customers. Usually it's due to physical location. Many of those customers prefer this option when spending time in a remote area. For some reason, they don't have nor want D* at home, so the seasonal option is not on the table.

I recall the original setup required purchasing the receivers and the dish..until the late 1990s..

Yes, you're correct. The financial incentive is very convincing..most people believe they cannot break an agreement. In fact, it happens now and then. There are no hard feelings. Just a pro-rated $20/mth fee to disconnect. If any need to temporarily suspend the account, it can be done for up to 6mths at a time, no penalty and no charges during that time.

With regard to lousy credit, it doesn't disqualify anyone. Just makes it a bit more expensive, depending on equipment. Package pricing is the same. On the other hand, many customers are able to legally circumvent this issue by having another member of the household (with good credit) order service in their own name, using their own credit.

-=K=-


----------



## Volatility

Kaminar is correct on that though you will rarely find customers willing to do that. The only reason why their is a 2 yr contract for customers with leased equipment and new customer offers is because customer acquistion for DirecTV takes two years. Basically for those not familair, customer acquistion cost is the cost that is associated with convincing a prospect customer to try out your products/services, including R&D, marketing, advertising and other misc. costs with the resulting return on investment from that acquisition kept in mind. So the money D* is losing to get you as a customer (like discounts and giving you a free dish/reciever) they make up for some of it through roi. Their really is no customer acquistion if you purchase your own equipment out right and paying the full base package price from the getgo with no free premium offers. Granted, their are not much advantages of leasing versues owned (their are some however like being able to deactivate and activated as you please) and two years will go by before you even know it with you coming out spending less in that two years then going this route. But hey, whatever sizzles your bacon.


----------



## ThomasM

kaminar said:


> I recall the original setup required purchasing the receivers and the dish..until the late 1990s..


It was like that a lot longer than "the late 1990's"!! I got DirecTV in December 2000 and that's how it was. I added receivers (purchased outright from Circuit City and NOT "DirecTV branded") until 2004. Right around then they changed their business model and phased out equipment that wasn't branded with their own name. I don't think the "lease with commitment" routine started until a year or two later.


----------



## peds48

It was like that a lot longer than "the late 1990's"!! I got DirecTV in December 2000 and that's how it was. I added receivers (purchased outright from Circuit City and NOT "DirecTV branded") until 2004. Right around then they changed their business model and phased out equipment that wasn't branded with their own name. I don't think the "lease with commitment" routine started until a year or two later.


DirecTV went to the "Leased" business model on 3/2006


----------



## gov

Another way to get DirecTV without a contract is to wind up in a care facility or other institution with a DirecTV based system like SeniorTV. There are weekly and monthly hotel/motel/notels with similar setups too. Come and go as you please.

A sports bar with DirecTV service that stayed open 24/7 (if there is such a thing) would be an option. No idea if one cover charge would last for an extended stay.

:coffee


----------



## albertldee

Thanks Kaminar
i call and decide to go with the 2 year contract and the entertainment package
i notice you mention 2 box they only give me 1 they said the other box will be $6 more and to get a dvr it will be $10 more and to get HD it will be an additional ($20 i think)
now i have a situation i dont have time for installation and pickey about letting people in my hose i want to do the installation myself but they telling me it's not possible i already have a dish on the house from previous occumant that i know work and i'm handy at those stuff, do you think the tech will just deliver the exuiptment and let me install it


----------



## peds48

No, the tech won't just hand you the gear as he is held responsible for your installation 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## trh

Most of the installers work weekends so hopefully you can get a time period that matches your schedule.


----------



## peds48

Most of the installers work weekends so hopefully you can get a time period that matches your schedule.


Is not that the installers work weekends, but more like DirecTV and all HSP are required to work those days


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## albertldee

ok so should i get a 2nd box for free or do everyone pay $6 for the second box is that normal 1 free and the other you have to pay


----------



## gov

I guarantee unless you have more than 20 cats, 12 dogs, 3 or more bodies in the crawl space, $80,000 worth of unopened shoplifted merchandise, or have 'won' on Hoarders, you would not have anything that would surprise me, or be especially memorable. 

Now, if you have some corpses, but also have a 90" sharp TV, I'd give you a pass on the stiffs too.


----------



## trh

As a new customer, they probably won't charge you for the box (depending on the type, a one-time $99, $199 or $299 fee for each box), but you get a monthly charge of $6 for each box with a $6 credit back for the first box. So yes, $6 per month for the second box is normal.


----------



## CCarncross

albertldee said:


> ok so should i get a 2nd box for free or do everyone pay $6 for the second box is that normal 1 free and the other you have to pay


YOu need to understand the difference between them giving you I believe up to 4 rooms(STB's) on your new customer install for free, thats the upfront cost they are eating to get you as a new customer and why they require a 2-year agreement. But each additional dvr or receiver you have beyond the 1st costs $6/month. So for someone with 3 STB's you pay an additional $12/month on top of what your programming package costs. If you want HD service, thats $10, if you want DVR, thats another $10, if you want whole-home that another $3...or you pay the advanced receiver fee that bundles all those together. There has always and at least in the newar future will always be a fee associated with each box beyond the 1st.


----------



## kaminar

albertldee said:


> Thanks Kaminar
> i call and decide to go with the 2 year contract and the entertainment package
> i notice you mention 2 box they only give me 1 they said the other box will be $6 more and to get a dvr it will be $10 more and to get HD it will be an additional ($20 i think)
> now i have a situation i dont have time for installation and pickey about letting people in my hose i want to do the installation myself but they telling me it's not possible i already have a dish on the house from previous occumant that i know work and i'm handy at those stuff, do you think the tech will just deliver the exuiptment and let me install it


Ok, now you are in a totally different scenario. The lease option does not involve purchasing equipment, so you have the option to lease 1 or more (as many as you like). Until recently, a new customer could order a max of 6 receivers at point of sale and had to wait until after initial installation to add more. Now, a new customer can order 6 and then speak with another support agent to add more receivers (done manually) if needed, prior to initial installation. Of course, additional equipment charges apply..sorry to go off on a tangent there..

Public Service Announcement--the following post is VERY long 

Since you are in a lease agreement, each programming package includes 1 standard receiver at no additional charge--for 1 tv. If you choose to upgrade with more options, or add receivers, there will be additional charges. That is understood, yes? Like a home or car or anything else, if you want extras, it will cost more.

Below are expected charges based on usual options:

1. Additional receivers: $6/mth EACH (per TV charge, not per receiver--however, must have 1 receiver per TV, so it's basically the same)
2. Advanced Receiver Services:
a. Standard DVR service (no HD): $10/mth flat fee (not per TV). Does NOT include HD service, does NOT include Whole Home; does not have ability to connect to online services
b. HD service (no DVR): $10/mth flat fee (not per TV). Does NOT include DVR service, does NOT include Whole Home service; does not have ability to connect to online services
c. HD-DVR or Genie: $25/mth flat fee (not per TV). Includes HD service, included DVR service, includes Whole Home service (for multiple TVs--must have additional compatible receivers); includes ability to connect to online services
3. Based on credit, you may qualify for $10/mth discount on HD-DVR/Genie service for 24 months, _*If you agree*_ to Auto-Bill-Pay and Email/paperless billing. Very well qualified, you have the option. Not well qualified, you will NOT have the option.
4. If you choose to order online at http://Directv.com or by telephone, the installer will do the installation. There is no self-install option. Repeat, there is no self-install option. No point asking, whether you have a dish of some kind on your roof or not. The choice is yours.
5. If you order through an authorized retailer (Direct Sat TV; Direct Star TV; Sam's Club; Costco; Walmart; Best Buy, etc etc etc) and the equipment is delivered to your home, expect the installer to arrive at the assigned install date. If you choose to self-install without permission, the tech may arrive and notify his employer or he may not. Those techs are not DirecTV employees, but instead work for the authorized install company (Smart Circle). Good luck with that.
6. One way to self-install is to order equipment online from reputable dealers, such as http://solidsignal.com.
a. Keep in mind, even though you PAY FOR the equipment, _*it is not yours*_. It is leased equipment. Only the dish is yours to keep. There is only a 90day warranty on equipment purchased through an authorized dealer. All repairs and replacement costs are yours.
b. Monthly programming pricing is the same as offered currently on http://Directv.com
7. You mentioned you don't have time for an installer, yet you have time for self-install. Good luck with that.

Some configuration examples--based on credit, you may have to pay a fee at time of your order. If not, then up to 4 (or 5) receivers may be "free" (depending on configuration)

1. Fee customer 1: $200 fee + $19.95 (delivery+handling charge) = up to 2 standard receivers at no charge for equip. Additional standard receivers = $69 each, charged at time of sale. HD not an option
a. Example: $219.95 + tax up front. Choice package + 1 standard receiver.
b. Monthly charges = $34.99/mth - $5/mth = $29.99/mth for months 1-12. $54.99/mth for months 13-24.
c. $5/mth discount is because $200 fee is refundable to customer in $5/mth amount until paid in full = 40 months (yes, 2yr agreement is 24mths, so to see full reimbursement, requires staying on for 16 more months)
2. Fee customer 2: $300 fee + $19.95 (delivery+handling) = pay for each HD or HD-DVR receiver. HD receiver = $99 each. HD-DVR = $199. Genie = $299. Genie Mini = $99
a. Example: Entertainment package + Genie + 3 Genie Minis (4 receivers total) = $915.95 + tax up front ($300 + $19.95 + $299 + $99 +$99 + $99).
b. Monthly charges = $29.99/mth - $5/mth (deposit discount--see below) + $25/mth (Genie advanced receiver fee) + $18/mth (3 additional TVs at $6/mth each) = $72.99/mth for months 1-12. $103.99/mth for months 13-24.
c. $5/mth deposit discount is because $300 fee is refundable to customer in $5/mth credits until paid back in full = 60 months (yes, 2yr agreement is 24mths, so to see full reimbursement, requires staying on for 36 more months)
3. Non-fee customer with excellent credit
a. Example: Choice package with Genie + 3 Genie minis = $19.95 (delivery+handling) + tax up front and $0 charge for equipment
b. Monthly charges = $34.99 + $25 -$10 (auto-bill-pay option) + $18/mth (3 additional TVs) = $67.99 for months 1-12 and $88.99 for months 13-24**
c. **Currently, for very well qualified customers: Choice package has instant rebate of $31/mth for months 1-12 and $10/mth instant rebate for months 13-24 and months 25-36 (but still only 2yr agrement--for months 25-36 and beyond, it's month-to-month). Other packages have similar instant rebates--see Directv.com website for details (Entertainment package does not have instant rebate for months 13-24)
4. Sometimes the $19.95 delivery+handling charge can be waived and only $1 temporary hold is required. Can be done on Directv.com website or by calling 800-531-5000. Not available for everyone and if order is already placed, must cancel and replace the order to get that $19.95 refunded and then waived on new order--this includes ANOTHER credit check, so good luck with that.

To put it plainly, you are MUCH better off financially and psychologically going with a 2 year agreement and letting DirecTV do the installation. Not only will you save a lot of money, you won't be responsible for equipment failure (except for obvious abuse). Additionally, you are not responsible for installation errors. It's all guarantied (yes, that is the correct spelling).

Further, for $7.99/mth additional (called Protection Plan), any tech visits are covered for free; equipment return/exchange shipping is free (normally $19.95 shipping for replacement receiver) and you will qualify for free equipment upgrades after 24 months, regardless of account history (at least that's how I read it). There are several Protection Plan upgrades, all the way to $19.99 or $24.99/mth..for customers that have their DirecTV setup _*connected with*_ multiple high end HD TVs, expensive audio equipment, computers and tablets (but not mobile phones), those plans cover abuse, neglect, repair, replacement and more (up to a certain maximum of course). In such cases, it's a no-brainer.

Example: for any HDTV repair of 37" tv or larger, a certified tech comes to your home to fix it. You are not required to bring it to the repair shop or ship it out for parts/repair. Pretty cool if you ask me.

Much like some other companies (i-cough--Apple--i-cough), DirecTV has created a closed system (mostly), in which they control the quality and the customer experience. Studies have shown (along with much improved customer service) that this increases the bottom line for DirecTV, as well as the all-around customer experience. Trading dollars for convenience that works is the American way.

Good luck!

-=K=-


----------



## albertldee

ok cool kaminar you answer all my question i guest i have to just take off one day from work and also order the additional receiver before they do the installation so i dont have to pay another installation fee

thanks everyone this was very helpfull


----------



## ThomasM

CCarncross said:


> YOu need to understand the difference between them giving you I believe up to 4 rooms(STB's) on your new customer install for free, thats the upfront cost they are eating to get you as a new customer and why they require a 2-year agreement. But each additional dvr or receiver you have beyond the 1st costs $6/month. So for someone with 3 STB's you pay an additional $12/month on top of what your programming package costs. If you want HD service, thats $10, if you want DVR, thats another $10, if you want whole-home that another $3...or you pay the advanced receiver fee that bundles all those together. There has always and at least in the newar future will always be a fee associated with each box beyond the 1st.


If you are a NEW customer and you want an HD DVR you will pay $25 a month for it. It's cleverly called the "advanced receiver fee". Hidden in it is $10 for HD, $10 DVR fee, and $5 "whole home" fee. In addition, most of the advertised offers require you to take TWO boxes (so they can justify gouging you the $5 "whole home" fee) in order to get the programming discount.


----------



## dpeters11

If you are a NEW customer and you want an HD DVR you will pay $25 a month for it. It's cleverly called the "advanced receiver fee". Hidden in it is $10 for HD, $10 DVR fee, and $5 "whole home" fee. In addition, most of the advertised offers require you to take TWO boxes (so they can justify gouging you the $5 "whole home" fee) in order to get the programming discount.


Incorrect. It's $3 whole home and $2 round up to a nice number fee


----------



## damondlt

> Incorrect. It's $3 whole home and $2 round up to a nice number fee


Yea $20 was a nice round number. That's where it should have remained!


----------



## paul.famular

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the insight, especially those with working understanding of DTV's P&L.

My question is why DTV won't let you subscribe to receive their service via the internet only?

For example, I want to watch the NFL (13/14 season). I'd pay an immediate lump sum (no payments) to receive only the NFL ticket for that period of time.

However, if I subscribe to their 2 year deal, get the dish & DVR, put them in a closet, I can get DTV on my laptop, desktop, android, etc.

Don't they offer an off-the-menu option that spares us both having to deal with a dish, and just allows me to get their programming over the internet?

Please only respond if you understand DTV's cost structure, and why they don't make this option available.

Thanks!


----------



## kaminar

paul.famular said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for the insight, especially those with working understanding of DTV's P&L.
> 
> My question is why DTV won't let you subscribe to receive their service via the internet only?
> 
> For example, I want to watch the NFL (13/14 season). I'd pay an immediate lump sum (no payments) to receive only the NFL ticket for that period of time.
> 
> However, if I subscribe to their 2 year deal, get the dish & DVR, put them in a closet, I can get DTV on my laptop, desktop, android, etc.
> 
> Don't they offer an off-the-menu option that spares us both having to deal with a dish, and just allows me to get their programming over the internet?
> 
> Please only respond if you understand DTV's cost structure, and why they don't make this option available.
> 
> Thanks!


The NFL Sunday Ticket is available as an online only option..typically for customers who cannot get DirecTV (NLOS, NLLP or for whatever reason)..for more info, click the link below:

http://directv.com/sundayticketspecial

There is currently no option for "online-only" service. Perhaps it's a future option, since many people have "high-enough-speed" internet connections. IMHO, we're nearing the peak and a big wave of subscribers will soon be disappearing across the industry--unless something is done to reinvent the business model and a lower ARPU is acceptable. Anyway, multiple HD streams require VERY high speed and reliable bandwidth. I don't doubt that idea was thought up long ago. Bundling with national (and now regional) providers helps, but it's a band-aid. Perhaps if D buys E and their spectrum, some kind of deal with a mobile telco (Sprint/Softbank/T-Mobile/MetroPCS?)can be reached. Who knows? Currently, few people understand what their bandwidth is, much less what bandwidth means..it's just "online" or "internet"..much like people with cars. Few understand them beyond Go pedal, Stop pedal, gas hole and radio.. Imagine all the retraining that will require, just for sales and customer service. Discussing D*'s cost structure, P&L, quarterly and annual reports has nothing to do with it. I'm not the CEO, so if you can't fathom why they don't offer online-only subscriptions, he's the one to speak with.

-=K=-


----------



## Laxguy

"Few understand them beyond Go pedal, Stop pedal, gas hole and radio."

I must be advanced, then, as I know one's a throttle advancer (or gas pedal, to be simpler), one's a brake, one's the filler tube, and the last one is a multimedia center..... 

And you're right about bandwidth.... that's the real bottleneck in many parts of the US.


----------

